# Current Satellite Plus PRO Led 48"-60" on 55 gallon



## brooksie321 (Jul 19, 2014)

You mean plus?? Don't think the pro has hit market yet?


----------



## Fishyfanatic (Oct 2, 2011)

Nope the Pro, just came out....I placed a order through work


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Fishyfanatic said:


> Nope the Pro, just came out....I placed a order through work



interesting...
http://current-usa.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/Satellite-LED-Product-Comparison.pdf


----------



## Fishyfanatic (Oct 2, 2011)

So what do we think? I'm interested for me....but if anyone wants any I can get a price in the coming days PM me


----------



## brooksie321 (Jul 19, 2014)

Ooo oo.. seems similar to the Eco exotic? ????


----------



## brooksie321 (Jul 19, 2014)

It's up on amazon peoples.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

brooksie321 said:


> It's up on amazon peoples.


And under $300..



> 013: Fits aquariums 48" to 60", measures 46.8 x 3.5 x 0.44", 60 watts 40-6500K/20-RGBW, 60 LEDs total
> What's Included: LED Fixture, Transformer, and Digital Timer w/Wireless Remote
> Wireless 24 hr. timer for on/off, slow ramp/dim, moonlight and dynamic storm effects.
> Full color spectrum for freshwater and planted aquariums.
> High PAR levels, stunning color rendition, excellent penetration and shimmer.


Amazon.com : Current USA Satellite Plus PRO 48"-60" LED Freshwater Aquarium Light w/Wireless Controller : Pet Supplies

60 LED's 60W...


----------



## brooksie321 (Jul 19, 2014)

Buy it, overnight, show us pics tomorrow night. Deal? Good! Hurry hurry..


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

brooksie321 said:


> Buy it, overnight, show us pics tomorrow night. Deal? Good! Hurry hurry..


Naaahh I can still build it cheaper.. but at least they corrected their errors.. 

Closest competitor:
http://www.marineland.com/Products/...led-aquarium-lighting-for-aquatic-plants.aspx

$483.............


----------



## Fishyfanatic (Oct 2, 2011)

Mine will be up on amazon in a week...or pm me...I'll beat amazon!


----------



## Ficklewinds (Feb 4, 2015)

Hate to dig up an old thread.....

Anyone who got this light have a review yet?


----------



## zerodameaon (Dec 2, 2014)

The Sat+ club thread has some as well as quite a few youtube uploads about them.


----------



## Ficklewinds (Feb 4, 2015)

Yeah, there are tons of ones for the current satellite +, but not the pro, the newest version. I was just wondering if anyone had gotten the newest one that came out late December.

Thanks though!


----------



## zerodameaon (Dec 2, 2014)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showpost.php?p=7319386&postcount=644
From the Sat+ Club

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=790770

In fact that one has Dave from ADU chiming in and he has a really good video on Youtube about the Pro.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

zerodameaon said:


> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showpost.php?p=7319386&postcount=644
> From the Sat+ Club
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=790770
> ...



http://youtu.be/suaYpQE1Jh4


----------

